# norton 2003 install stops can't find navapsvc.exe



## stevevin (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm trying to install norton antivirus 2003 but part way thriugh the install it stops and comes up with windows can't find c:\program files\norton antivirus\navapsvc.exe i have run hijack this and these are the results please could you advise me
steve

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 12:00:15, on 16/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\nhksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\E_S00RP2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Winkhtd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\MMKeybd.exe
C:\apps\ActivSurf\4448364\Program\backweb-4448364.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\program files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Bargain Buddy\bin2\bargains.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgssfl.exe
C:\Downloads\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\cseraser.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Config\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtremk.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\TrayMon.exe
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\OSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\ken\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.secret-crush.com/search/search.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.secret-crush.com/search/search.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.secret-crush.com/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchalot.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://sbjr.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=www-cache.freeserve.net:8080;ftp=www-cache.freeserve.net:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\Toolbar\cnbabe.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000000F1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\FOne.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSView.DLL
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7DD896A9-7AEB-430F-955B-CD125604FDCB} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\veg32.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {80841D20-757E-4A6B-9934-2B3CB9AE83CB} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ShowBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9A23B8A4-C6C9-4A68-8FA6-5F905DC8FF80} - C:\Program Files\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\PKExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - C:\PROGRA~1\BARGAI~1\bin2\apuc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E0B9B5FE-B66E-4FB0-A1D9-726F0E743CFD} - C:\Program Files\Surfairy\SurfairyPP.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTIVBOARD] C:\Apps\ActivBoard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ActivSurf] C:\apps\ActivSurf\4448364\Program\backweb-4448364.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desksite CMA] c:\program files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Modem Booster] C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinStart001.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WinStart001.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cvllq] C:\DOCUME~1\steve\APPLIC~1\oprthwic.exe -QuieT
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bargains] C:\Program Files\Bargain Buddy\bin2\bargains.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - Startup: AbsoluteShield Internet Eraser.lnk = C:\Downloads\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\cseraser.exe
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Config\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm
O9 - Extra button: Suggestions (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Free Software Downloads (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AbsoluteShield Internet Eraser (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {26CBF141-7D0F-46E1-AA06-718958B6E4D2} - http://download.ebay.com/turbo_lister/UK/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {78A730D4-0DF3-4B65-8DD2-BFCD433CEE30} - http://www.surfsecret.com/inst/SSInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://www.mp3downloads.org/freemp3.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37772.3211805556
O16 - DPF: {A1DC3241-B122-195F-B21A-000000000000} - http://pluginaccess.com/Browser_Plugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Steve
Welcome to TSG!
Before going over the HiJack log or eventually fixing the Norton error do two items first then rerun hijack and paste the results back.

Run an free Online virus scan Here

Then download and run Spybot 
Remove all items found in red.

Doing the above should insure all the spyware is removed and hopefully no virus is found.

Dave


----------



## stevevin (Aug 16, 2003)

hi dave
sorry for the delay spybot found 370 problem files and it could not sort all of them but here is the 2nd hijack this find

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 15:33:01, on 16/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\nhksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\E_S00RP2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Winkhtd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\MMKeybd.exe
C:\apps\ActivSurf\4448364\Program\backweb-4448364.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\program files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgssfl.exe
C:\Downloads\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\cseraser.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Config\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtremk.exe
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\TrayMon.exe
C:\Apps\ActivBoard\OSD.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\ken\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=www-cache.freeserve.net:8080;ftp=www-cache.freeserve.net:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000000F1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\FOne.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7DD896A9-7AEB-430F-955B-CD125604FDCB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9A23B8A4-C6C9-4A68-8FA6-5F905DC8FF80} - C:\Program Files\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\PKExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E0B9B5FE-B66E-4FB0-A1D9-726F0E743CFD} - C:\Program Files\Surfairy\SurfairyPP.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTIVBOARD] C:\Apps\ActivBoard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ActivSurf] C:\apps\ActivSurf\4448364\Program\backweb-4448364.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desksite CMA] c:\program files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Modem Booster] C:\Program Files\inKline Global\Modem Booster\ModemBtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - Startup: AbsoluteShield Internet Eraser.lnk = C:\Downloads\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\cseraser.exe
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Config\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Suggestions (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AbsoluteShield Internet Eraser (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {26CBF141-7D0F-46E1-AA06-718958B6E4D2} - http://download.ebay.com/turbo_lister/UK/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003080601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {78A730D4-0DF3-4B65-8DD2-BFCD433CEE30} - http://www.surfsecret.com/inst/SSInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37772.3211805556
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

stevevin

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000000F1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\FOne.dll

O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7DD896A9-7AEB-430F-955B-CD125604FDCB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E0B9B5FE-B66E-4FB0-A1D9-726F0E743CFD} - C:\Program Files\Surfairy\SurfairyPP.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ActivSurf] C:\apps\ActivSurf\4448364\Program\backweb-4448364.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b

O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab

Restart your computer.

From your log you already have NAV installed.



> I'm trying to install norton antivirus 2003


See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...enDocument&prod=&ver=&src=&pcode=&svy=&csm=no concerning the Norton error.

Assuming you haven't already solved that.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Did you try doing the online virus scan like dave suggested?

If not you may want to try it.

I think Winkhtd.exe in C:\WINDOWS\System32\Winkhtd.exe is the W32.Klez, as refered to in the Link flrman1 posted.


----------



## stevevin (Aug 16, 2003)

flrman1
many thanks for your help I think it could be solved I found klez worm i'm now doing a virus scan to make sure it's gone
best wishes
steve


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

No problem!  

Glad to help. :up:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Steve
You know that is what I like about TechSupportGuy site..... I was away while you posted back and other very competent individuals jump in and helped you through this!

Glad all is well!

Dave


----------



## stevevin (Aug 16, 2003)

I realy am greatful to you guys for helping me, this is without dought the best find on the internet, I have a number of family and friends now who need my help to remove this latest virus and upgrade to norton 2003 if I hit any problems I will be coming straight back here.
thanks a bunch guys
Steve


----------

